# Zymol Sponge With ONR Quick Review



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi,

Been using a grout sponge with Optimum no rinse since I got the stuff.

Really wanted to give the Zymol sponge a go, after reading many reviews.
So I got hold of one directly from Zymol and gave it a bash on Saturday.

I was delighted with the product and the way it handled.
I don't know why but it just felt right, I found it easier to rinse than my grout sponge and it felt smoother and softer against the body work.

I can now say after buying this sponge that I am a ONR convert and am delighted with the product.

Once again, without this forum I would probably still be using a mf mitt and probably never discovered the Zymol 

I have placed another order for a spare :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

try the dodo sponge its alot better


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've not tried the Zymol sponge but agree that the Dodo sponge is very good.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> I've not tried the Zymol sponge but agree that the Dodo sponge is very good.


Which one is that mate?
The supernatural one or the microfiber sponge?

Regards


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

This is ONR that makes the sponge ok, without, there is no way I use it, Dodo, Zymol, any.
Try without ONR, you'll notice a difference, especially with sponges, you could hear the frightening scrouiiiiiiiiik !!

I personnaly use the Wookie or lambswool mitt, also with ONR (1 ounce/gall in the wash bucket) and I feel much more confident than with any sponge.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Using the Zymol sponge with ONR is a good combination. Now on my 3rd year using Zymol sponges with excellent results.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I still find the B&Q grout sponges the best. Have used these for about 5 years now and wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Bought 2 Zymöl sponges, one is still in the wrapping. Didn't like it that much, since it lost its shape as a sponge after the first wash in warm water.


----------

